# Cyprus



## 111209 (Apr 8, 2008)

We are thinking of travelling to Cyprus next May in our MH. Has anyone got any useful hints or tips?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

felix1047a said:


> We are thinking of travelling to Cyprus next May in our MH. Has anyone got any useful hints or tips?


Hi Felix,

There have been no car ferries from Greece to Cyprus for about six years now. 

You can travel via Turkey without any hassle but it's a long trip, if you have a dog the route through Turkey is not an option. 

If you are able to travel via Turkey I can let you have all the info you need. 

Don


----------

